# Question about washing reusable puppy pads



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I have been using reusable puppy pads for at least 3 months--I can't remember if I started in October or November, but I have used for December, January, and February. I LOVE everything about them BUT they smell after they have been washed and dried. I bought all of them from Walgreens in the section for hospital beds. They are the rectangle kind that lay on top of bedding for accidents. They are washed every 2-3 days because they won't make a big enough load to wash daily because they are washed by themselves. They are washed with hot water, detergent, and bleach. 

My question...Those that use washable pads, what do you do? If you don't mind me asking how do you store them when dirty, wash, etc? What am I doing wrong? 

I don't want to go back to disposable because I feel that I'm being environmentally responsible using washable, but I can't stand that smell any more.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I know that sometimes with reusable diapers for babies that they suggest washing 2-3 times. Have you tried that? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I know that sometimes with reusable diapers for babies that they suggest washing 2-3 times. Have you tried that?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I hate to sound dense, but do you mean every time just restart the washing machine and rewash a time or two? If that's the case by the time I factor in the cost of water, power, ingredients, and wear and tear on my equipment that is really cost prohibitive. And I thought of soaking for a bit, but the idea of dirty puppy pads just soaking in my washing machine is NOT appealing! I'm afraid I'm working my way back to disposable.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Hmm. Mine are all from hospital and nursing home supply companies but I cannot imagine them being any different than what you are describing. 

I toss them in the washer until I have 4-6 pads and then wash. I use fragrance free detergent (because that is all I use for us) and bleach. Hot water and no fabric softener as then they will develop a film and not absorb. 

Ours smell like bleach once dried. Maybe try a vinegar rinse or use Nature's Miracle as the detergent every few washes. I do not know!


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

I would try washing in baking soda and vinegar. They say washing your towels in baking soda is a great way to refresh and fluff them like they were new. 

I would wash them and add quite a bit of baking soda and white vinegar. Maybe send it through an extra rinse cycle, and that should help keep them more like new for a few months.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

lulu'smom said:


> I hate to sound dense, but do you mean every time just restart the washing machine and rewash a time or two? If that's the case by the time I factor in the cost of water, power, ingredients, and wear and tear on my equipment that is really cost prohibitive. And I thought of soaking for a bit, but the idea of dirty puppy pads just soaking in my washing machine is NOT appealing! I'm afraid I'm working my way back to disposable.


Yes, unfortunately that is what I mean. I like Karen and Tara's suggestions, maybe those will work? Or maybe a double or triple wash is just needed every once in awhile and now every wash.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I will try Karen and Tara's suggestions before I just give up. Thanks girls!!  And thanks Krystal too!


----------



## 2crazypups (Feb 5, 2014)

I cloth diapered. I have a few suggestions, 1) try a cloth diaper specific detergent because it may help with ammonia build up. 2) every once in awhile do 2 or 3 detergent less wAshes. 3) do you have an he low wAter washer? If so, put in a wet towel or two so that the washer thinks there is more in there and fills up with more water!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Back when I cloth diapered, Lysol made a product called 'laundry sanitizer'. If I switch to reusable pads I'm going to look for it. It worked so well. When you say smell do you mean a smell of urine, feces, or something else?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

zellko said:


> Back when I cloth diapered, Lysol made a product called 'laundry sanitizer'. If I switch to reusable pads I'm going to look for it. It worked so well. When you say smell do you mean a smell of urine, feces, or something else?


It's definitely not feces as that is tiny when she goes once a day--firm and never leaves a sign on the pad--thank goodness!! As far as urine, I wouldn't say it smells like urine, but it could be considered what urine would smell like after it went through a wash cycle but just didn't all come out--just funny. Hard to explain. My problem is that if it were something such as baby diapers I wouldn't have a problem try something like what you suggested and be thrilled, but dog's noses are super sensitive. I'm afraid if I use too many things to combat what bothers me it's going to bother the dogs.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I think you might have luck with natures miracle. They sell HUGE containers of it at a store here for about $50 and they come with a hook up spray nozzle. If I were you, I'd try soaking the pads in that. I hope you get it figured out. Good luck! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks Krystal. You're so sweet.  I'll figure something out. Not sure how much $$ I want to spend on this issue before I give up.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I have washable pads, and have never had a 'smell' when they come out of the dryer. I use whatever detergent is on sale, and don't use bleach. I do use a 'large load' indicator on the machine. Usually 4 pads to a load, but occasionally 6 pads. I'd go with an enzematic rug cleanser like Simple Solution in the machine.


----------



## Javier'sMommy (Jan 20, 2013)

I use a product called OdoBan that I buy from my local Home Depot or Ace Hardware. It works really well. I found it about 8 yrs. when our special needs son decided to pee in his bedroom closet (of our newly just built house). I had tried EVERYTHING from store bought to diy natural products to get that smell out & good Lord, nothing worked! I was tired of lugging the carpet cleaner around & all the time it was taking. Then, I found the OdoBan & figured that after everything else I had done, I didn't have much to lose. I have been using it ever since. I use it on the carpets, on a throw rug in my son's room (& sometimes in his laundry) & definitely use it on the puppies' laundry (especially since Javier likes to mark Francesca's blankets). 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

2crazypups said:


> I cloth diapered. I have a few suggestions, 1) try a cloth diaper specific detergent because it may help with ammonia build up. 2) every once in awhile do 2 or 3 detergent less wAshes. 3) do you have an he low wAter washer? If so, put in a wet towel or two so that the washer thinks there is more in there and fills up with more water!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I was going to suggest the same thing. They have specific detergents for cloth diapers, maybe that would help you? Also, is there a place you can put them out to dry, outside, like where sun hits them, or do you dry them in the dryer? I no longer have a dryer but I find that when I hang clothes etc out to dry now, they have a fresher smell to them after being air dried in the sun. Of course, here where I live, it is sunny 90% of the time.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

When my kids were babies I used cloth diapers. We didn't have disposable ones back then - LOL! I used a "diaper pail" ugh! We. Would fill a pail with water, put the soiled diaper in it, covered, then when it was full, wash them! But I really don't think it helped much! 

Fortunately Angel will go outside to do his business. I use the pad because it's cold right now and it's upstairs. If I don't see him go up then I don't have to worry about him soiling on the carpet! So I don't use very many.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Hmmmm. I'd suggest that you're not using enough bleach. 

I throw my used pads in a laundry basket, where they're loosely stored for several days. The I toss them in the washer, use the hot water setting, a cup of bleach, some laundry detergent. They also go in the dryer on the hottest setting. 

They only ever smell faintly like bleach.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I may very well not be using enough bleach. I don't use a lot because I didn't want to mess with what the dog's smelled when they sniffed around on the pads before using them. I think I will wash them a couple of times in a good amount of bleach and try again continuing with a good amount of bleach and see if that helps. Thanks everyone!!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

This may be totally off base, but are the rubberized type pads? If too hot in the dryer, those can get a strange, not too pleasant smell.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

zellko said:


> This may be totally off base, but are the rubberized type pads? If too hot in the dryer, those can get a strange, not too pleasant smell.


Thank you for the idea. I don't think they're rubberized, but there could be something about the waterproof padding part that just smells funny after so many washings. But if that's the case, I have 7 at 11.99 a piece plus tax, and I can't afford to replace them every 3 months. That makes disposable cheaper; then my only big motivation is environmental (which is a factor).


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I would give line drying a try. (Even more environmentally friendly). Or partially tumble dry and then line dry the rest of the way overnight.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I use "Pish Pads" Tina. I didnt know if you want to invest in more. But I have used them since I got Raisin & Mia over 2 1/2 yrs. ago. I also recently bought an inexpensive dog pad on amazon. 
They wear like iron, never need bleach & come out with no smell whatsoever. I am very sensitive to smells, so I couldn't tolerate it if they smelled. I just use Tide, nothing else. 
I love the other ones I bought on Amazon, they are tan and have black paw prints on them.
Good luck!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Lady has an occasional accident on her bed if I get delayed at work (her bed is a pillow with a pillow case and minky blanket). I recently saw this laundry boost on Amazon with great reviews. I haven't tried it yet but next time we have an "accident" I will. I love other nature's miracle products.

http://www.amazon.com/Natures-Miracle-Laundry-Boost-Additive/dp/B001TA5O9C


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

zellko said:


> I would give line drying a try. (Even more environmentally friendly). Or partially tumble dry and then line dry the rest of the way overnight.


I may do that. I think bleach is going to be the answer. I probably need to clarify when I say I worry about the environment, when I put a used pad in the garbage I can just picture a land fill full of puppy pads. I'm just trying not to add to the endless supply of puppy pads in landfills.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

If you have the option to line dry them, I would try it. Thats why I suggested that to you before, because air drying is somewhat "fresher" than the dryer.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

If you can dry them in sun (lol today, what 'sun') it will act as a natural deodorizer, too.


----------

